# Yellow Transaxle oil



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

I recently changed the transaxle oil in my st16 for the first time since I got it and I took the drain plug off and the oil was yellow it didn't smell like oil and was very thick and sticky can anyone since of this I ended up putting 5qrts of sae30 in it like the manual said but I'm just curious to why that oil was like that.


----------



## bolillo_loco (Oct 9, 2010)

My limited problem solving points to fresh gear oil, but who knows. I've read, quite often, about people insisting that since it's gear drive, it takes gear oil despite the fact that the manual clearly states, _"non-detergent SAE 30wt."_

Cheers,
bolillo


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It might just be from wear. I put synthetic oil in mine this past spring, and it calls for 20w50 motor oil.


----------



## junkyardjeff (Sep 11, 2014)

It got some water in it,the water will get in around the shifter and I have one that needs changed this spring.


----------



## BigRed1 (Nov 10, 2013)

It's possible a dye-colored oil from a company that PO got from. 

OR, the oil changed colors by reacting to water entering system.

OR, an additive PO added to oil to let know if seals, plugs or showing any cracks in transaxle housing is leaking

There's many ways to go with this.


----------

